
Let's find something better then LaTeX - smb06
https://dev.to/hoffmann/lets-find-something-better-then-latex
======
mturmon
Unconvincing.

To address just 2 of the issues noted, you can certainly get packages to make
well-formatted, but not bland, documents from LaTeX markup. Just because most
people use "article" and Computer Modern fonts doesn't mean you have to. And,
it's easy to change the LaTeX float placement parameters to make floats "not
float away" in most cases.

